# Unwanted behaviour



## fidelmaevans (Aug 31, 2017)

My cockerpoo puppy is 9 months old and has just starting getting very naughty.
When you try and get something out of her mouth she gets extremely angry and has bitten my son when he’s tried to remove the object.
I put her into her cage for time out any suggestions
She was spayed a month ago ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This is resource guarding and my best advice is to get in a reward based trainer who will be able to help you learn the best way to manage her and teach her she has no need to guard things. If you are in the UK I would start by contacting a trainer from here http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/local-dog-trainers

For now you need to stop trying to take things from her, if there is something you NEED to get back then call her away from whatever it is she has by scattering some treats well away from it or calling her for a walk - but do not directly confront her, she does not want to bite but from her point of view you are not listening to her saying she is uncomfortable with what you are doing. Likewise putting her in her crate for a time out will accomplish nothing at all.


----------

